# Erstellung einer Seite ohne Frames



## RealSuain (17. Januar 2005)

Also meine Seite http://home.arcor.de/dalles-area will ich jetzt so navigieren das wenn ich auf ein Button klicken z.B. der Text in das untere Rechteck erscheint ohne das der User wieder warten muss bis die ganse Seite neu lädt. Wei z.B. hier http://pixel.screenmirror.de (wenn ihr auf Profil klickt)
Also meine Frage wie bekomme ich das ohne Fames hin?

Vielen Dank für eure schnelle Hilfe


----------



## Thomas Lindner (17. Januar 2005)

Mit includieren, bzw. include() , z.B, mit Hilfe von der serverseitigen "Sprache" PHP....

Mit reinem HTML wirst du da nichts! Könntest das ganze auch mit DHTML lösen ( Ebenen, CSS, JavaScript )!


----------



## Gumbo (17. Januar 2005)

Ich empfehle dir den Einsatz eines serverseitigen Scriptes, z. B. eines PHP-Scriptes. Bei PHP gibt es, wie von Thomas Lindner bereits erwähnt, Funktionen, mit denen Inhalte von Dateien eingebunden werden können.


----------



## x0x (17. Januar 2005)

Ist auch ganz einfach. Hier mal ein Beispiel:

Zu includende Datei: text.html

```
Dies ist der Text. Kann auch eine .txt Datei sein. Ist egal Php, liest einfach nur den Inhalt aus und setzt ihn an der include Stelle in die php Datei ein.
```


```
<html>
...
<?php
include("text.html");
?>
...
</html>
```

Wenn du nun die PHP-Datei aufrufst gibt sie dir den Inhalt der PHP-Datei aus und an der Stelle von Include den Inhalt von text.html.

Hier ein gutes Tutorial dazu, welches das ganze mit einer Navigation verknüpft:
Tutorial


----------



## RealSuain (17. Januar 2005)

also muss ich die index.html Datei kopieren dann in z.b. Profil benennen und den php code 
	
	
	



```
<?php
switch $_GET['action'] {
case "news": include("news.htm"); break;
case "profil": include("profil.htm"); break;
default: include("news.htm"); break;
}
?>
```
 eingeben also die buttons verlinke ich und wo muss ich dann den php code eingeben?



Ist doch so weit richtig oder?
Sorry php liegt mir nicht. 
Aber danke für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## x0x (17. Januar 2005)

Nein. 

Du hast eine index.php. Hier spielt sich das includen ab. An die Stelle an der der Text includet werden soll kommt hin:


```
<?php
switch $_GET['action'] {
case "news": include("news.htm"); break;
case "profil": include("profil.htm"); break;
default: include("news.htm"); break;
}
?>
```

Dann machst du bei deinen Buttons einfach die Links so, dass sie auf index.php?action=news etc. verlinken. Und in news.htm sind die Inhalte der jeweiligen Seite. Und fertig ist das Wunderwerk 

Gern geschehen...


----------



## RealSuain (18. Januar 2005)

Ich hab jetzt die Index Datei gecludet 


```
<?php
include("vor.inc.php");
?>
   <IMG SRC="Bilder/index_04.jpg" WIDTH=422 HEIGHT=514 ALT=""></TD>
<?php
include("nach.inc.php");
?>
```


die vor.inc.php

```
<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE>mylayout2</TITLE>
<META HTTP-EQUIV="Content-Type" CONTENT="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<!-- ImageReady Preload Script (mylayout2.psd) -->
<SCRIPT TYPE="text/javascript">
<!--
function newImage(arg) {
 if (document.images) {
  rslt = new Image();
  rslt.src = arg;
  return rslt;
 }
}
function changeImages() {
 if (document.images && (preloadFlag == true)) {
  for (var i=0; i<changeImages.arguments.length; i+=2) {
   document[changeImages.arguments[i]].src = changeImages.arguments[i+1];
  }
 }
}
var preloadFlag = false;
function preloadImages() {
 if (document.images) {
  index_01_button1_over = newImage("Bilder/index_01-button1_over.jpg");
  index_01_button2_over = newImage("Bilder/index_01-button2_over.jpg");
  index_01_button3_over = newImage("Bilder/index_01-button3_over.jpg");
  index_01_button4_over = newImage("Bilder/index_01-button4_over.jpg");
  index_01_button5_over = newImage("Bilder/index_01-button5_over.jpg");
  index_01_button6_over = newImage("Bilder/index_01-button6_over.jpg");
  index_01_button7_over = newImage("Bilder/index_01-button7_over.jpg");
  index_01_button8_over = newImage("Bilder/index_01-button8_over.jpg");
  preloadFlag = true;
 }
}
// -->
</SCRIPT>
<!-- End Preload Script -->
</HEAD>
<BODY BGCOLOR=#FFFFFF LEFTMARGIN=0 TOPMARGIN=0 MARGINWIDTH=0 MARGINHEIGHT=0 ONLOAD="preloadImages();">
<!-- ImageReady Slices (mylayout2.psd) -->
<TABLE WIDTH=800 BORDER=0 CELLPADDING=0 CELLSPACING=0>
 <TR>
  <TD COLSPAN=4>
   <IMG NAME="index_01" SRC="Bilder/index_01.jpg" WIDTH=800 HEIGHT=86 BORDER=0 ALT="" USEMAP="#index_01_Map"></TD>
 </TR>
 <TR>
  <TD>
   <IMG SRC="Bilder/index_02.jpg" WIDTH=186 HEIGHT=132 ALT=""></TD>
  <TD>
   <IMG SRC="Bilder/index_03.jpg" WIDTH=184 HEIGHT=132 ALT=""></TD>
  <TD ROWSPAN=4>
```
 

die nach.inc.php

```
<TD ROWSPAN=4>
   <IMG SRC="Bilder/index_05.jpg" WIDTH=8 HEIGHT=514 ALT=""></TD>
 </TR>
 <TR>
  <TD>
   <IMG SRC="Bilder/index_06.jpg" WIDTH=186 HEIGHT=118 ALT=""></TD>
  <TD>
   <IMG SRC="Bilder/index_07.jpg" WIDTH=184 HEIGHT=118 ALT=""></TD>
 </TR>
 <TR>
  <TD>
   <IMG SRC="Bilder/index_08.jpg" WIDTH=186 HEIGHT=129 ALT=""></TD>
  <TD>
   <IMG SRC="Bilder/index_09.jpg" WIDTH=184 HEIGHT=129 ALT=""></TD>
 </TR>
 <TR>
  <TD>
   <IMG SRC="Bilder/index_10.jpg" WIDTH=186 HEIGHT=135 ALT=""></TD>
  <TD>
   <IMG SRC="Bilder/index_11.jpg" WIDTH=184 HEIGHT=135 ALT=""></TD>
 </TR>
</TABLE>
<MAP NAME="index_01_Map">
<AREA SHAPE="rect" ALT="" COORDS="697,0,799,36" HREF="#"
 ONMOUSEOVER="changeImages('index_01', 'Bilder/index_01-button8_over.jpg'); return true;"
 ONMOUSEOUT="changeImages('index_01', 'Bilder/index_01.jpg'); return true;">
<AREA SHAPE="rect" ALT="" COORDS="599,0,697,36" HREF="#"
 ONMOUSEOVER="changeImages('index_01', 'Bilder/index_01-button7_over.jpg'); return true;"
 ONMOUSEOUT="changeImages('index_01', 'Bilder/index_01.jpg'); return true;">
<AREA SHAPE="rect" ALT="" COORDS="497,0,599,36" HREF="#"
 ONMOUSEOVER="changeImages('index_01', 'Bilder/index_01-button6_over.jpg'); return true;"
 ONMOUSEOUT="changeImages('index_01', 'Bilder/index_01.jpg'); return true;">
<AREA SHAPE="rect" ALT="" COORDS="397,0,497,36" HREF="#"
 ONMOUSEOVER="changeImages('index_01', 'Bilder/index_01-button5_over.jpg'); return true;"
 ONMOUSEOUT="changeImages('index_01', 'Bilder/index_01.jpg'); return true;">
<AREA SHAPE="rect" ALT="" COORDS="298,0,397,36" HREF="#"
 ONMOUSEOVER="changeImages('index_01', 'Bilder/index_01-button4_over.jpg'); return true;"
 ONMOUSEOUT="changeImages('index_01', 'Bilder/index_01.jpg'); return true;">
<AREA SHAPE="rect" ALT="" COORDS="199,1,297,36" HREF="#"
 ONMOUSEOVER="changeImages('index_01', 'Bilder/index_01-button3_over.jpg'); return true;"
 ONMOUSEOUT="changeImages('index_01', 'Bilder/index_01.jpg'); return true;">
<AREA SHAPE="rect" ALT="" COORDS="101,0,199,36" HREF="#"
 ONMOUSEOVER="changeImages('index_01', 'Bilder/index_01-button2_over.jpg'); return true;"
 ONMOUSEOUT="changeImages('index_01', 'Bilder/index_01.jpg'); return true;">
<AREA SHAPE="rect" ALT="" COORDS="0,0,101,36" HREF="#"
 ONMOUSEOVER="changeImages('index_01', 'Bilder/index_01-button1_over.jpg'); return true;"
 ONMOUSEOUT="changeImages('index_01', 'Bilder/index_01.jpg'); return true;">
</MAP>
<!-- End ImageReady Slices -->
</BODY>
</HTML>
```
 
frage wie verlinke ich jetzt die Buttons


----------



## x0x (18. Januar 2005)

Hm, les doch mal das tut, dessen Link ich dir gegeben habe richtig durch, dann siehst du deinen Fehler. Lasst euch doch nicht immer alles vorkauen sondern probiert mal was auf eigene Faust


----------



## RealSuain (18. Januar 2005)

ja ich muss die 
index.php?action=profil

aber wo?


----------



## x0x (19. Januar 2005)

Um den Button rum wo jetzt bereits der link zu profil ist. nur das du den link umleitest auf die neue Adresse, ist lesen so schwer?

*heulkrampfkrieg*


----------

